# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  مرض السكري

## هيثم الفقى

مــــرض الســـكري 







تعريف السكري:

داء السكري مرض أيضي مزمن يؤدي إلى زيادة مستوى السكر في الدم. وهناك نوعان من السكري، النوع الأول هو السكري المعتمد على الأنسولين ويتطلب العلاج بالأنسولين، يصاب به عادة صغار السن والمراهقين، وهؤلاء يصبحون معتمدين على الأنسولين طوال حياتهم. والنوع الثاني هو السكري غير المعتمد على الأنسولين وهو لا يتطلب العلاج بالأنسولين، ويحدث عادة بعد سن الأربعين وتستخدم الحمية الغذائية في علاجه وأحياناً يستعمل الأنسولين بالإضافة إلى الحمية.
وللمحافظة على مستويات السكر تقوم غدة البنكرياس بإفراز هرمون الأنسولين الذي يستطيع خفض مستوى السكر في الدم بسبب قدرته على إحداث تغييرات تسهل عبور ونفاذ جزيئات السكر إلى داخل الخلايا ومن ثم حرقها وتوليد الطاقة منها. ولأسباب غير محدده يتوقف البنكرياس كلياً أو جزئياً عن إنتاج الأنسولين، وهنا يتراكم السكر في الدم دون احتراق مما يدفع الكبد إلى حرق مخزونه من السكر لإمداد الجسم بالطاقة. وتمتد عملية الاحتراق إلى أنسجة وخلايا العضلات ومنها إلى الشحوم المترسبة تحت الجلد، مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الوزن.

ما هي أنواع مرض السكري؟ 

هناك نوعان لمرض السكري:

النوع الأول: سكري الأطفال أو الشباب وهو النوع المعتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين.

النوع الثاني: سكري البالغين، وهو النوع الغير معتمد في علاجه على الأنسولين


أعراض السكري:
تتلخص أعراض المرض في الشعور بالعطش الشديد بسبب خروج كميات كبيرة من الماء مع البول. ويزداد إدرار البول عند المريض بشكل غير طبيعي، فيخرج البول بكميات كبيرة ويصاب المريض بالإعياء ونقص في القدرة والكفاءة البدنية مع خمول. وقد لا تظهر هذه الأعراض عند مرضى السكري من النوع الثاني، وتظهر أعراض إضافية لمرضى النوع الأول. 

مضاعفات السكري:
المشكلة في داء السكري هي مضاعفاته خاصة لمرضى السكري الذين يهملون العلاج. ومضاعفات داء السكري على الأمد الطويل هي تصلب الشرايين وارتفاع ضغط الدم وأمراض العين مثل الماء الأبيض والتهابات الكلى والقصور الكلوي وتلف الأعصاب، وبالأخص أعصاب العين والعضو التناسلي الذكري والأطراف، والتشوه الخلقي في أجنة الحوامل المصابات بالسكري، وقد تحدث الغيبوبة السكرية نتيجة ارتفاع مفاجئ لمستوى السكر في الدم لدرجة لا يستطيع الدماغ تحملها، بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع نسبة الأسيتون. وقد تحدث الغيبوبة أيضاً نتيجة انخفاض سكر الدم بشدة تحت معدله الطبيعي، مما يعطل وظائف المخ. 


مسببات السكري :

1-الوراثة: للوراثة دور هام في الإصابة بالسكري، فالأفراد المنحدرين من أبوين قد أصيب أحدهما بالسكري هم أكثر عرضة للإصابة به من غيرهم. أو أن يكون منحدراً من أسرة ذات تاريخ عائلي بالإصابات بهذا المرض

2-السمنة: يعتقد أن النوع الثاني من السكري (غير المعتمد على الأنسولين) مرتبط بالسمنة، حيث تقلل السمنة من فعالية الأنسولين. وتشير بعض الدراسات إلى أن المصابين بالسمنة الذين تخزن الدهون في القسم الأعلى من أجسامهم، أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالسكري من الذين تتجمع الدهون لديهم في الطرفين السفليين. ويمكن القول بصفة عامة أن مرض السكري شائع بين جميع الفئات البدينة التي لا تمارس نشاطاً بدنياً، ومن النادر أن نجده في النحفاء.

3-العمر: تزيد الإصابة بداء السكري مع تقدم العمر وتكون أعلى معدلاتهما في الأعمار المتقدمة. وبصفة عامة تزداد الإصابة عند الأشخاص الذين تعدوا الأربعين عاماً وخاصة النساء.

4-النشاط البدني: إن قلة النشاط البدني عامل مهم لحدوث السكري غير المعتمد على الأنسولين، فانعدام النشاط البدني يؤثر على التفاعل بين الأنسولين ومستقبلاته وبالتالي يؤدي إلى ظهور داء السكري

5-التغير في نمط الحياة والغذاء: إن أفراد المجتمعات التي تغيرت سريعاً في نمط الحياة والغذاء فصارت الحياة أقل نشاطاً بدنياً وزاد المتناول من الغذاء تكون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بداء السكري. ويعتقد أن التحسن في مستوى المعيشة وطول فترة الحياة وتحسن التغذية والسيطرة على الأمراض المعدية، ساهم في زيادة تشخيص داء السكري.

6-الحمل: من المعتقد أن الحمل يزيد من خطر الإصابة بداء السكري. رغم أن المرض أثناء الحمل، يكون مؤقتاً عادة.

7-الالتهابات: تدل الدراسات الوبائية على أن الالتهابات الفيروسية أو البكتيرية تلعب دوراً في الإصابة بالنوع الأول من داء السكري.


السكري وهبوط سكر الدم

متى تكون نسبة السكر في الدم منخفضة؟

يعد السكر منخفضا عندما تكون نسبته في الدم أقل من 50 ملغم / ديسيليتر مع ظهور بعض الأعراض أو غيابها.

ماهي علامات هبوط (انخفاض) نسبة السكر في الدم؟

هناك علامات اولية مثل:

الرجفة 
تصبب العرق من الجسم 
تسارع نبضات القلب 
قلة التركيز 
الجوع الشديد 
العصبية وتصرفات غريبة غير مألوفة 
يجب أخذ هذه العلامات بجدية كبيرة وعدم اهمالها لان استمرار انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم من الممكن أن تؤدي الى ظهور أعراض أكثر خطورة مثل:

تشنجات عصبية 
فقدان الوعي 
فاذا كان هناك ادنى شك من أن ظهور أحد تلك الأعراض هو ناتج عن نقص السكر في الدم فعليك التأكد بفحص نسبة السكر في دمك أثناء ظهور الأعراض ولا تتردد في أخذ القليل من السكر المذاب بالماء أو أي طعام أو عصير محلى اذا لم يتوفر لديك جهاز الفحص.

ما هي اسباب انخفاض نسبة السكر في الدم؟

زيادة النشاط الجسماني 
زيادة جرعة الانسولين 
عدم أخذ كمية كافية من الطعام بعد تناول علاج السكري 
كيف يمكن التصرف في حال حصول هبوط في سكر الدم؟

العلاج السريع في هذه الحالة اذا كان المريض قادرا على البلع :

تناول قطعتين أو ملعقتين كبيرتين من السكر مذابتان في الماء 
تناول نصف كوب من عصير الفواكه 
ثلث كوب من أي عصير محلى، واذا لم تزول هذه الأعراض خلال 10-15 دقيقة فعلى المريض اعادة شرب الكمية نفسها لحين انتهاء الأعراض 
اما اذا كان المريض فاقدا للوعي فيجب عدم المحاولة في اعطائه أي مشروب عن طريق الفم وذلك تفاديا لحدوث الاختناق ونقله فورا الى المستشفى

هل يصوم مريض السكري


يستطيع معظم مرضى السكري الصيام بأمان عند اتباع ارشادات معينة ... وبعضهم لا ينصح لهم بالصيام.

ويمكن تصنيف مرضى السكري الى ثلاثة اقسام حسب طبيعة العلاج:

أ- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد فقط على تنظيم الغذاء:



هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام بأمان بل قد يفيدهم خاصة ان كانوا من اصحاب الوزن الزائد لأن الصيام سيساعد على تقليل الوزن ولكن عليهم الالتزام بكميات ونوعيات الأكل المسموح بها اثناء الأيام العادية مع مراعاة تقسيم الفترة ما بين الافطار والسحور ليتم تناول ثلاث وجبات خلالها على فترات متساوية على أن تكون وجبة السحور متأخرة ومتكاملة غذائيا


ب- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على تنظيم الغذاء وتناول الأقراص المساعدة لتخفيض نسبة السكر بالدم:

عدد كبير من هؤلاء المرضى يمكنهم الصيام باتباع النظام الغذائي السابق على ان يتم تناول الأقراص بالطرق التالية:

اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرة واحدة صباحا ، عليه أن يتناولها في رمضان مع وجبة الأفطار. 
اذا كان يتناول الأقراص مرتين يوميا ، عليه أن يتناولها مع وجبتي الأفطار والسحور ولكن اذا أحس بأعراض نقص السكر أثناء النهار فعليه تقليل أو منع جرعة السحور. 
اذا كان يتناول الحبوب ثلاث مرات يوميا فعليه تناول جرعة الصباح والظهر أثناء الافطار أما جرعة المساء فيتناولها مع السحور. ويجب على هؤلاء المرضى مراجعة الطبيب قبل البدء في الصيام أو تغيير نظام أخذ الدواء. 


ج- اذا كان العلاج يعتمد على الأنسولين:
المريض الذي يحتاج حقنة واحدة يستطيع الصيام بحيث يأخذها قبل الافطار. 
المريض الذي يحتاج الى حقنتين صباحا ومساء يستحسن ألا يصوم، ولكن اذا اراد الصيام فعليه تعديل الجرعات باستشارة الطبيب، وأخذ حقنة الصباح قبل الافطار وحقنة المساء قبل السحور مع مراعاة الآتي: 
ضرورة فحص نسبة السكر بالدم خاصة خلال الأيام الأولى من الصيام. 
تأخير فترة السحور الى ما قبل الفجر بقليل. 
تقليل كمية الأنسولين سريع المفعول في جرعة ما قبل السحور. 
تناول كميات كافية من السوائل عند السحور. 
عدم الاستمرار بالصيام اذا حدث هبوط في السكر في اي وقت خلال فترة الصيام. 

يستطيع مريض السكري الصائم ممارسة الرياضة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك؟


يمكنه ممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة ما بين الافطار والسحور على ألا تكون رياضة عنيفة، ولا ينصح المريض بممارسة الرياضة أثناء فترة الصوم أو في الجو الحار ولكن يمكنه القيام بأعماله العادية أثناء فترة الصوم.


الوقاية من السكري 


1-تناول 5 إلى 6 وجبات صغيرة في اليوم بدلاً من وجبتين أو ثلاث وجبات كبيرة، ويعتبر هذا مهماً للأشخاص المصابين بالسكري المعتمد على الأنسولين.
2-الإقلال من تناول الأغذية التي تحتوي على السكريات بما في ذلك الموجودة في الفواكه مثل التمر والعنب وكذلك العسل.
3-ممارسة التمارين الرياضية بانتظام، كالمشي والجري الخفيف لمدة نصف ساعة في اليوم وبمعدل 3 – 4 مرات في الأسبوع، وهذا يساعد على تخفيض الاحتياج من الأنسولين.
4-أن تتناسب السعرات المتناولة مع الوزن والنشاط، فإذا كان المصاب سميناً فيجب أن يتبع نظاماً غذائياً خاصاً لإنزال الوزن.
5-الإقلال من تناول الدهون (وخاصة الكوليسترول والدهون المشبعة) بحيث لا تزيد عن 30% من مجموع الطاقة الحرارية.
6-تناول أغذية غنية بالألياف لتساعد على تخفيض نسبة السكر في الدم، مثل الخضروات والحبوب الكاملة ونخالة القمح.
7-أن تكون كمية الأغذية الغنية بالبروتين معتدلة، بحيث لا تزيد كمية السعرات الناتجة عنها عن 15% من مجموع السعرات التي يتناولها المريض

مرض السكري والقدمين

تعتبر اصابة القدمين من أهم المضاعفات المزمنة لمرضى السكري، وقد يعاني مريض السكري من مشاكل عديدة في القدمين، وحتى البسيط منها يمكن ان يتحول الى خطير.

الحالات المؤدية الى اصابة القدمين:

ضعف الدورة الدموية 
اعتلال الأعصاب وضعف الاحساس بالألم والحرارة والبرودة. 
قروح القدم التي قد تنتج عن الجروح او البثور او الأحذية غير الملائمة 
عوامل الخطورة لاصابة القدمين:

حدوث بتر سابق بالساق. 
حدوث تقرحات متكررة بالقدم. 
الأمراض المزمنة لعشر سنوات أو أكثر كأمراض القلب وأمراض الدورة الدموية. 
العمر 40 سنة أو أكثر. 
التدخين. 
الفشل في ضبط السكر في الدم. 
عدم القدرة على العناية بالقدمين بسبب مرض جسماني أو عقلي. 
عدم نظافة القدمين وعدم الأهتمام بهما. 
وجود تشوهات بالقدمين. 
كيف تعتني بقدميك؟

افحص قدميك جيدا كل يوم بحثا عن الخدوش، الجروح، التقرحات، الاحمرار، أو اي تغير في الجلد 
افحص دائما ما بين اصابع القدم. 
اذا كانت رؤيتك ضعيفة فاستعن بأحد افراد العائلة لفحص قدميك. 
اغسل قدميك يوميا بالماء الدافىء والصابون ونشفها جيدا. 
تجنب استخدام الماء الحار جدا أو البارد جدا. 
تجنب غمر الأقدام في الماء لمدة طويلة. 
قلم أظافر قدميك بعناية على شكل مستقيم عرضي، وتجنب ترك حافة حادة. 
احرص على تدليك القدمين والساقين من وقت لآخر. 
لا تستخدم المواد الكيماوية لازالة القرون (الثفن). 
لا تستخدم رباطا لاصقا على قدميك. 
استخدم الكريم المطري لتنعيم مناطق البشرة الصلبة والخشنة. 
تجنب المشي حافي القدمين 
استخدم الأحذية المريحة للقدمين وتأكد بأن تكون مصنوعة من مادة طرية وأكبر من الحجم المعتاد استعماله. 
يفضل استخدام الجوارب القطنية أو الصوفية ويجب ان لا تكون ضاغطة. 
عدم الجلوس قريبا من مصادر الحرارة لفترات طويلة أو تعريضها للبرودة الشديدة
منقول

----------

